# Heater Shuts Off And Then Does Not Kick Back In



## sixisenough (May 1, 2011)

First time out this weekend and we needed heat. I have the carrier ac/heat unit on the ceiling that runs with the remote control. Turned remote to furnace and auto and it kicked on and I have heat but it won't turn back on automatically to offer more heat when needed. Tried a few times all weekend and also pressed emg switch on unit itself. No luck. Any ideas what we can check before spending a ton of money at a rv dealer?

Thanks
Kim


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

First thing I would do is try resetting the sytem. Disconnect from shore power and then disconnect the ground lead from the battery. Wait a minute then reconnect.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Mine will work all night long, cycling on and off as needed, until 3 or 4 in the morning, when it cuts out all together and I have to get up and turn the whole unit off, and on again, which solves the problem for another few hours. Changed thermostats to no avail, and haven't been able to figure it out. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## sixisenough (May 1, 2011)

Northern Ninja said:


> Mine will work all night long, cycling on and off as needed, until 3 or 4 in the morning, when it cuts out all together and I have to get up and turn the whole unit off, and on again, which solves the problem for another few hours. Changed thermostats to no avail, and haven't been able to figure it out. Let us know what you find out.


Thanks for the responses. We are home now and we will be testing when it's cool at night to see. I just think it's strange that when we turn it on and seems to be perfectly fine. Having to turn the unit off and back on to work again seems odd. My guess is a thermostat issue but we have no clue where to look. I see a silver wiring box under the couch but doesn't look to be easily accessible.

Will test again and I'll keep you posted. Any info will help!

Kim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If this is the older Coleman. start with a full power down reset.

Disconnect both shore power and batteries. Also a good thing to put a fresh battery in the remote.

Power up shore power and then the batteries.

Then try the furnace again. Make sure you hear it beep with each command from the remote. Make sure to give it time as there are some built in timers that will delay the start of the system.

All else fails and it does sometimes with the colemans you will need to hardwire a thermostat into the system.


----------



## sixisenough (May 1, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> If this is the older Coleman. start with a full power down reset.
> 
> Disconnect both shore power and batteries. Also a good thing to put a fresh battery in the remote.
> 
> ...


We have a carrier unit but we just realized our battery is dead and not charging. We will be purchasing a new one this weekend. Question.......do you need a battery hooked up for the heat to work?

Kim


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

sixisenough said:


> If this is the older Coleman. start with a full power down reset.
> 
> Disconnect both shore power and batteries. Also a good thing to put a fresh battery in the remote.
> 
> ...


We have a carrier unit but we just realized our battery is dead and not charging. We will be purchasing a new one this weekend. Question.......do you need a battery hooked up for the heat to work?

Kim
[/quote]
It should run on shore power if the battery won't hold a charge.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I only know my furnace...but yes...it requires power. The burner will not light if the sail switch isn't activated....which requires the fan to be turning.

A couple of other notes... Ours has the DSI electronic ignition system. If the conditions outside are windy...wind blowing up the furnace exhaust outside will cause an ignition fault. We had this happen on two consecutive nights when we first got our camper. The outside air temperature was 19 degrees F. The third night...Finally, no wind. We might get to sleep. No...the first tank ran out of propane and the valve didn't properly transfer to the second tank. Turning the thermostat off then back to on resets a fault.

We now augment our furnace with a couple of ceramic heaters during the winter. We keep one in the bathroom, and one on the kitchen counter...on the low setting to prevent tripping breakers on our 30am rv.

If you have good power, good propane, it's not windy out...and you still have problems. You might have to inspect and clean your burner assembly so it lights quickly as to not trigger a system fault.


----------

